# Minnows



## ncith (Apr 20, 2003)

Any one use minnows to feed there piranha? I just picked up a dozen minnows for 2 dollars, and the minnows are almost 3 inches long! I can't belive the size of them, and how cheap they were compared to the tiny goldfish at the lfs store for the same price. Man my 8-9 inch red is gonna love these. Ohh yeah are they ok for him???


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

:nod: , They are probably better for him than feeders. I would still quaranteen them for a little while, but they should be fine.


----------



## ncith (Apr 20, 2003)

Thanks







Also I was thinking that my red belly might not be very agressive since he is alone and I know you are not suppose to do this with pygo species, but man is this guy eating! He is swallowing the minnows whole


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

ncith said:


> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...











but dont forget to mix up his diet feedrs alone wont make your piranha look its best


----------



## readingbabelfish (Jan 16, 2003)

I have fed mine minnows before. They seem to provide a better chase!


----------



## Iceman (Apr 28, 2003)

just feed my snakehead and wolf fish minnows for the first time, it was sweet watching them eat them, minnows look more healthier than goldfish, about the same price too, and like previously stated they provide a better chase


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

i feed my P minnnows they love it to.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I prefer minnows as feeders above goldfish: they're cheaper, not as much a health risk, compared to goldfish, and they don't tend to hide (like goldfish do) but swim near the water surface, which makes the job for my reds a lot easier


----------



## dozerdogue (May 9, 2003)

I also feed my fish Shiners and have been for a long time. You can get 1 dozen 6" for $3.50. A hell of lot cheaper then the goldfish and less fatty.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

minnow will be a nice snacks for them...


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Minnows cost too much in my area. Ultimatly, try to aviod using feeders of any kind due to the risk of diesease.


----------

